# Skilled migration is still vital for the Australian economy



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The ability to draw on overseas workers, even if only in the short to medium term, is enabling Australia to benefit from favourable economic conditions over the last 20 years, according to analysts. Currently there is some concern about rising unemployment and a softening economy in the country amid calls for firms to employ Australians [...]

Click to read the full news article: Skilled migration is still vital for the Australian economy...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

